# Cheapest/best places to buy everything



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Dogfunk.com best website/return policy


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

First of all, if you have the option support you local shop.

That said, I have had great experiences with Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo and have recommended them many times.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

You want savings? Get on the Clymb.com son.


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> You want savings? Get on the Clymb.com son.


Really good site! to bad they have nothing in small


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

MeanJoe said:


> First of all, if you have the option support you local shop.
> 
> That said, I have had great experiences with Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo and have recommended them many times.


Maybe for thanksgiving or black friday theyre having sales?


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

How often are you planning on boarding this season? What conditions would you be riding in?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

This site is pretty good too to find good deals  I got my Hovercraft here. About to get a pair of Crowbars too.



tony477g said:


> Ive gone snowboarding once and used my friends snowboarding gear, this year i plan to buy my own. What i need are a jacket, snowpants, boots, and maybe a snowboard considering that it'll be cheaper in the long run. Anything i should look for when buying? Websites that are good to check out?


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

are there any black friday or cyber monday deals on 2013 boards that anyone knows about?


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

onthefence said:


> How often are you planning on boarding this season? What conditions would you be riding in?


If i get the gear and season pass, my friends go every weekend! Conditions? Dont really know what you mean by that, heres their website if that helps Brian Head | Welcome to Brian Head Resort, Southern Utah's BEST place to play


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Anybody used something similiar, number one thing im afraid of is catching an edge and landing on my tailbone, happened twice last time and I couldnt sit right for two weeks! Dang ice The Azzpad: Get Your Tailbone Protected with Azzpadz!


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

So ive been looking at snowboards right now and for black friday they have some good deals, out of all of these which would you guys say I should get? http://www.the-house.com/userarea/MemberDiscount/SpecialItemPage.aspx?itemname=$99%20Snowboards


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tony477g said:


> Ive gone snowboarding once and used my friends snowboarding gear, this year i plan to buy my own. What i need are a jacket, snowpants, boots, and maybe a snowboard considering that it'll be cheaper in the long run. Anything i should look for when buying? Websites that are good to check out?


Find local resources to invest in(shop), get your knowledge from places like this website, if you cannot purchase local, try to purchase direct, then you can actually support the brand you are supposedly supporting through your purchase. 

REI lifetime membership is also worthwhile IMO, one time 20 bucks. For like a thousand reasons don't really care if there are haters I don't rep them or anything.

outdoor brands I like:

anything made out of *merino wool*, you need because its not only vastly superior to everything, but is also fragile and if u use it alot will wear out (baclava, scarf, baselayers, socks, buff, name it wear it).

Smartwool, PhD socks in particular, every style
Volcom
32
Electric
REI
Patagonia
Keen
Remind
Burton love/hate
K2 love/hate
Never Summer
Gore Tex anything

recognize the unvalue walmartiness of certain and many online retailers. If going into Walmart and getting the best deal is your bottom line then fine. Wiredsport takes a great effort to contribute to this website, and there are a couple other examples where your money is put into the industry instead of bottom lining it. 

GL, and remember, shop smart, shop S-mart.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There is no 1 place that is the cheapest/best to buy EVERYTHING. Friends, local shop, craigslist, ebay, evo, rei, geartrade, backcountry. Make a list of stuff, pull the trigger at the desired price and repeat. I've bought a ton of bc/splitty stuff this year and have gotten some great deals (including free) and average deals though none for full msrp.


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Went to vegas at powder and sun and they helped me out quite a bit, told me to just rent a board for now and spend the money I would have spent on the board on lessons. I did buy snowboard boots Orion Boots | All Mountain | Ride Snowboards 2012-2013 I think theyre the 2012 model though cause he gave me 30% off. 

One question though are these snowboarding pants? Would these be a good deal 
Oakley Flare Pant available online at Oakley Vault 

or these 

Oakley Chief Pants available online at Oakley Vault


----------



## tony477g (Nov 18, 2012)

Or these as well http://www.proboardshop.com/rd4wtl02bsp12zz-ride-snowboard-pants.html 

MENS OAKLEY SHELF LIFE SNOW SKI SNOWBOARD PANTS JET BLACK SMALL S | eBay


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

Locations To Buy New and Used Sporting Goods and Fitness Equipment | Play It Again Sports

Play it again sports has used and new equipment for the cheapest prices ever! I think you can only buy in-store but maybe there's a location near you... I got brand-new Burton boots for $50 and a snowboard w/ bindings for $250 but there were a bunch of legit snowboard binding combos for about $100 and they had some children's snowboards and bindings for $26 (and they were actual all-mountain snowboards not the plastic ones that you use on sled hills)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

MeanJoe said:


> First of all, if you have the option support you local shop.


*/\* I agree with this sometimes when outfitting an entire set up, gear and clothes they can discount you in addition to the sale price. 

I have had luck with EVO and Dogfunk and one year I ended up buying a board at a super price at a Labor Day sale on-line :dunno: odd time of year but they advertised a Huge Labor Day Sale and I got a board like 75% off. Yes it was previous season but was a steal as I said.

I truly try to buy all my gear from my local guy and he will even do special order and call manufactures directly to get me something and he comes through 95% of the time.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone said Gear Trade . com you can buy from backcountry on there. It is usually slightly used or returned gear.


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

I've had good luck with Dogfunk.com: Snowboards | Skateboards | Snowboard Gear & Clothing | Burton, DC, Volcom & More Brands, if you use the chat they may give you additional deals / discounts / packages / free ship etc... 

they have the best return policy - use it, don't like it, return it; no questions asked. even boards.

Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo is another I frequent online, 

as well as Eternal | Snowboard Gear Boots Bindings Pants Jackets Skate Shoes


----------



## PA n8 (Jan 25, 2012)

At least for equipment it would probably be smart to rent right now. At the end of the season is the best time to buy. Last year with the crappy weather and short season I was able to buy some stuff midseason cheap.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

I shop a lot at dogfunk.com. Also check out wiredsport.com nice thing about them is no tax, and free shipping on orders over $50 (they do have a limited selection).


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

LOCAL!!!! ....shop there.


----------

